# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دو کلمه حرف حساب با کنکوری های ۱۴۰۰

## poker_ch

بچه های کنکور ۱۴۰۰ (هرچند ممکنه شما این کامنتو نبینید اما من مینویسمش):

میخوام دو کلمه حرف صادقانه بهتون بگم، بعنوان کسی که این مسیر رو یه بار با تموم افت و خیزهاش طی کرده... نتیجه اش هم هنوز مشخص نیست.
تو یک جمله:*کنکور آسان نیست!

برخلاف چیزی که موسسه های کنکوری به خوردتون میدن،
کنکور یه مسیر پر پیچ و خم پر از بالا و پایینیه... کاملا هم توش تنها هستید و حتی امکان داره والدینتون هم بهتون پشت کنند، فامیلاتون بهتون بخندند و دوستاتون ولتون کنن
مثل سرباز تازه کاری هستید که وسط میدون جنگه و با اینکه خیلی از همرزم هاش کنارش میجنگن، اما باز هم تنهاست و مسئول زندگی خودشه.
کنکور یه جنگه
شاید توش قحطی و رکود اقتصادی نباشه
اما قحطی و تشنگی روح برای هوای آزاد، ارتباط بقیه و... و رکود روانی و جسمی زیادی رو تحمل خواهید کرد
من چند تا نکته ای رو که برای تبدیل شدن به یه سرباز قوی تر فهمیدم رو بهتون میگم، بخواید استفاده کنید یا نخواید مختارید:
۱_فضای مجازی : یه محیط به شدت سمی و اعتیاد آور، طوری که تا شروع میکنید داخلش کند و کاو کردن یکهو می بینید مثل یک طعمه توی تار عنکبوت گیر کردید. پیشنهاد میکنم حتما گوشی یا وسایلی که باعث حواس پرتیتون میشن رو به والدینتون تحویل بدین و بگین قایمشون کنن. فضای مجازی برای استفاده های درسی قابل قبوله، اما اکثرا یهو از فاز درسی به غیر درسی میرن. حتما استفاده تون کنترل شده و توی تایم های مشخصی باشه
۲_نداشتن تفریح به بهانه درس: اگه بخواین روزانه یک کاریو به طور منظم در ساعت های طولانی انجام بدین، بدنتون کم کم باهاش فرسوده میشه و ذهنتون هم همینطور. از قدیم گفتن عقل سالم در بدن سالم است. حتما و حتما یک تایمی رو برای ورزش، تفریح با دوستان یا خانواده کنار بگذارید. توصیه میکنم بیشتر تفریحتون رو بگذارید برای جمعه ای که بعد از آزمون میاید خونه (البته جدیدا آنلاین شده) . حتما اون روز رو کمتر درس بخونید اما از تحلیل آزمون غافل نشید.
۳_فقط تستی یا فقط تشریحی خوندن: خیلی ها انواع و اقسام تکنیک ها رو حفظ میکنن بجای اینکه فرمول اصلی رو یاد بگیرن... انواع نکته های درسنامه کتاب تست رو بلدن و همین باعث میشه یک جاهایی به دام بیوفتن، مثلا کتاب رو دقیق نمیخونن اما تمام نکات تستی و پیچیده رو بلدن، بعد که بهشون یک تست از پای تصویر بهشون داده میشه، یادشون نمیاد.
برعکسش هم صادقه. این افراد بهانه شون همیشه اینه که من کل امتحانای مدرسه رو ۲۰ میگیرم اما سر تست ها قفل میکنم. عمده این افراد هم کسایی هستن که تا کتاب تستو وا میکنن و یه تستو اشتباه میزنن، کلا بیخیال تست زدن میشن چون اعتماد بنفسشون میاد پایین. خوب انسان عاقل، تو همون یک تستو نشستی تحلیل کردی که معلوم بشه کجای کارت میلنگه؟ من یادمه وقتایی رو که از کتاب کمک آموزشی تست شیمی و ریاضی میزدم، حتی بعضی وقتا جواب درستو میدونستم اما عمدا گزینه اشتباهو انتخاب میکردم تا باز مجبور بشم بیام بخونمش و کامل تحلیلش کنم چون تست مهمی بوده. جواب درست باعث اعتماد به نفس کاذب میشه و اکثرا از تحلیلش سر باز میزنن. اما حتما توصیه میکنم شده یه نگاه اجمالی هم شده به درستا بندازین.
۴_فعالیت های جانبی: صادقانه بگم، اگه میخواید موسیقی یا آیلتس یا هر فعالیت دیگه ای کنار کنکور داشته باشید، دور کنکورتونو یه خط قرمز بکشید. به قول معروف، اگه بخوای رو دو تا صندلی بشینی تهش از وسطشون می افتی. یک هدف در آن واحد! کنکور مثل بچه ی شماست. نیاز به تمام توجهتون داره. سعی کنید بیشتر توجهتون رو معطوف رشته ای کنید که میخواید توش قبول شید.
۵_جنس مخالف: یک چیزی رو خواهرانه بهتون بگم: سال کنکور، هیچکس عاشق نمیشه. حالا هر چقدر میخواید بهونه بگیرید که نه احساسات من واقعیه، من دوستش دارم و...
خواهر/برادر عزیز!
این چرندیاتو بنداز دور!
کیو داری خر می کنی؟ ما رو یا خودتو؟
بخاطر این گفتم سال کنکور هیچکس عاشق نمیشه که مغز تو این دوران کل تلاششو میکنه تا حواس شما رو از درس خوندن پرت کنه. خوب واقعا هم سخت و فرسایشیه، و حق میدم ذهنتون هزار جا بره!
برای من قبل اینکه کنکور بدم حتی پیام بازرگانی هم جالب بود! اما از وقتی کنکور رو دادم فهمیدم به هیچکدوم از لیست کارایی که نوشتم باید انجام بشن واقعا علاقه ای ندارم... صرفا حتی نوشتن همون لیست هم بهونه ای بود برای فرار از درس!
در کل ما داشتیم دوستایی رو که تو این موقع کله شون هوایی شده... تا یکی رو گیر میاوردن مینشستن تا شب راجع به کراش یا رلشون حرف میزدن... کلی رویاهای بچگونه و بی منطق و بی سر و ته. یه لبخند ژکوندی هم گوشه لبشون بود
جالبه چند هفته یا چند ماه بعدش باید یه نفر می نشست اشکاشونو پاک میکرد بخاطر بهم خوردن رابطه شون!
کلا تو این مدت کمتر سعی کنید رویایی بشید. منتظر اسب سفید هم نباشید! خر بنفش هم گیرتون نمیاد


کلام آخر: دوست عزیزم
رفیق زحمتکش
سخته، قبول دارم
اما یکی از تجربیاتی که سر این ماراتن کشنده بدست آوردم این بود که همین سختیا شخصیت تو رو شکل میدن! همین سختیا تو رو میسازن! شاید تنها بشی و عالم و آدم ولت کنند
اصلا خدا این لحظه ها رو گذاشته که بفهمی هیچکس جز خدا پشت و پناهت نیست!
هیچ تکیه گاهی برای انسان بجز خداش نیست!
پس به اون توکل کن و در مسیر سختی هات قدم بگذار
دعا نکن خدا سختی هاتو کم کنه
دعا کن بتونی سر بلند از امتحانای سخت زندگیت بیرون بیای
دعا کن بتونی اونقدر آبدیده بشی که دیگه سر مشکلات کوچیک گریه و زاری نکنی
توی همین سختی ها به یه بینش عمیقی میرسی
که چقدر قدرتمندی که تا الان تاب آوردی!
میدونم توی گذشته ات بچه ای بودی که یه هدفو میخواستی، پس بخاطر همون بچه بجنگ! همون بچه ای که داشت زیر بار غم و ناراحتی میشکست، شاید صد بار به خودکشی فکر کرده بود اما به رویای اینکه آینده اش بهتر میشه ادامه داد..
روی اون بچه طفل معصومو زمین ننداز!*

----------


## Mobin.

زیاد اما مفید

----------


## poker_ch

> زیاد اما مفید


خوشحالم که مفید واقع شده

----------


## sepehr_a

حتما گوشیتون رو بدید خانوادتون و تو یه ساعت مشخص و با نظارت خانواده(از نظر زمانی منظورمه) استفاده کنید

----------


## Falconeh

> بچه های کنکور ۱۴۰۰ (هرچند ممکنه شما این کامنتو نبینید اما من مینویسمش):
> 
> میخوام دو کلمه حرف صادقانه بهتون بگم، بعنوان کسی که این مسیر رو یه بار با تموم افت و خیزهاش طی کرده... نتیجه اش هم هنوز مشخص نیست.
> تو یک جمله:*کنکور آسان نیست!
> 
> برخلاف چیزی که موسسه های کنکوری به خوردتون میدن،
> کنکور یه مسیر پر پیچ و خم پر از بالا و پایینیه... کاملا هم توش تنها هستید و حتی امکان داره والدینتون هم بهتون پشت کنند، فامیلاتون بهتون بخندند و دوستاتون ولتون کنن
> مثل سرباز تازه کاری هستید که وسط میدون جنگه و با اینکه خیلی از همرزم هاش کنارش میجنگن، اما باز هم تنهاست و مسئول زندگی خودشه.
> کنکور یه جنگه
> ...


اون بچه ای که صد بار به فکر خودکشی افتاده بود به هدفش نرسه سنگین تره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saturn8

ممنون مفید و کاربردی بود.

----------


## anis79

فضای مجازی : من دسترسی داشتم راضی هم بودم اینستاگرام تا قبل دانشگاه رفتن نداشتم چند تا کانال درسی روی تلگرام داشتم گوشیمم نداده بودم به خانواده دست خودم بود الارم میذاشتم حتما لازم نیس گوشی روبدید خانواده خودتون‌کنترل کنید بزرگید دیگه
تفریح : تفریح ی کاری کنید بهتون خوش بگذره نه این که بری بیرون با دوستات سیگار بکشی یا نوشیدنی ممیزی بخوری :Yahoo (31):  تفریح عاقلانه ای داشته باشید خیلی خسته نشید چون قراره هفته بعدی عالی بخونین
جنس مخالف : الزاما هردوستی بد نیس و هردوستی به جاهای بد کشیده نمیشه قبل این که برای کنکور بخونین چطور بودین ؟ دوست جنس مخالف داشتین ؟ ارتباطاتتون در چه حد بوده ؟ اینا رو در نظر بگیرین بعد هر کاری صلاح دیدین بکنین یه نسخه برای همه جواب نمیده دوره دبیرستان من و دوستم با دو تا پسر دیگه دوست بودیم سال کنکور هم دوستیمون ادامه داشت اون دو تا پسر پزشکی قبول شدن با رتبهای خوب منم پزشکی قبول شدم و دوستم داروسازی معمولا بعد قلمچی بیرون میرفتیم ی حالت رقابت درسی هم بود 
در کل هر کار که خودتون صلاح میدونید بکنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi_313

اصلا چرا دوستی با جنس مخالف
اونم دوستای امروزی که بویی از وفا نبردند
متن عالی بود دمت گرم

----------


## Eli..

> بچه های کنکور ۱۴۰۰ (هرچند ممکنه شما این کامنتو نبینید اما من مینویسمش):
> 
> میخوام دو کلمه حرف صادقانه بهتون بگم، بعنوان کسی که این مسیر رو یه بار با تموم افت و خیزهاش طی کرده... نتیجه اش هم هنوز مشخص نیست.
> تو یک جمله:*کنکور آسان نیست!
> 
> برخلاف چیزی که موسسه های کنکوری به خوردتون میدن،
> کنکور یه مسیر پر پیچ و خم پر از بالا و پایینیه... کاملا هم توش تنها هستید و حتی امکان داره والدینتون هم بهتون پشت کنند، فامیلاتون بهتون بخندند و دوستاتون ولتون کنن
> مثل سرباز تازه کاری هستید که وسط میدون جنگه و با اینکه خیلی از همرزم هاش کنارش میجنگن، اما باز هم تنهاست و مسئول زندگی خودشه.
> کنکور یه جنگه
> ...


عالی بود ممنون.اگه پزشکی قبول شدی بازم بیا اینجا چندتا سوال ازت بپرسیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

هیچ وقت دوستی با جنس مخالف برام جذاب نبود نمیدونم چرا  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ffatemeh

ان شاء الله همین امسال به رشته دلخواهت برسی. مفید بود و خواهرانه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> هیچ وقت دوستی با جنس مخالف برام جذاب نبود نمیدونم چرا


آزمایش خون بده داداش ببین تستوسترونت اوکیه

----------


## _Joseph_

> آزمایش خون بده داداش ببین تستوسترونت اوکیه


اوکیه نگران نباش منظورم بیشتر این بود که به نظرم بیهوده است اینجور کار ها و بیشتر برای سرگرمیه البته خودم رو عرض میکنم من در زندگیم اولیت های دیگه ای دارم که اول اونا رو باید اوکی کنم

----------


## Frozen

*ممنون بابت زحمتی ک کشیدی

فقط من بگم اینکه نوشتی فعالیت جانبی میخوای داشته باشی کنکورو بذار کنار مخالفم ! بنظر من میشه یه فعالیت جانبی که حال دلتو خوب میکنه مثل موسیقی یا زبان یا نقاشی و هنرو خلاصه هرچیزی به صورت کنترل شده تو برنامه کنکوریا باشه ! اینجوری حس و حالشون خوب میمونه و اونو میتونن به عنوان تشویقی درس خوندنشون در نظر بگیرن و خودش بشه محرک براشون ! ولی دیگه باید حواسشون باشه خیلی غرق نشن که از کنکور فاصله بگیرن *

----------


## poker_ch

> ان شاء الله همین امسال به رشته دلخواهت برسی. مفید بود و خواهرانه



سپاس از توجهتون
بعید میدونم امسال اونی بشه که میخوام... ممنون بابت دعای خیرتون

----------


## Falconeh

> فضای مجازی : من دسترسی داشتم راضی هم بودم اینستاگرام تا قبل دانشگاه رفتن نداشتم چند تا کانال درسی روی تلگرام داشتم گوشیمم نداده بودم به خانواده دست خودم بود الارم میذاشتم حتما لازم نیس گوشی روبدید خانواده خودتون‌کنترل کنید بزرگید دیگه
> تفریح : تفریح ی کاری کنید بهتون خوش بگذره نه این که بری بیرون با دوستات سیگار بکشی یا نوشیدنی ممیزی بخوری تفریح عاقلانه ای داشته باشید خیلی خسته نشید چون قراره هفته بعدی عالی بخونین
> جنس مخالف : الزاما هردوستی بد نیس و هردوستی به جاهای بد کشیده نمیشه قبل این که برای کنکور بخونین چطور بودین ؟ دوست جنس مخالف داشتین ؟ ارتباطاتتون در چه حد بوده ؟ اینا رو در نظر بگیرین بعد هر کاری صلاح دیدین بکنین یه نسخه برای همه جواب نمیده دوره دبیرستان من و دوستم با دو تا پسر دیگه دوست بودیم سال کنکور هم دوستیمون ادامه داشت اون دو تا پسر پزشکی قبول شدن با رتبهای خوب منم پزشکی قبول شدم و دوستم داروسازی معمولا بعد قلمچی بیرون میرفتیم ی حالت رقابت درسی هم بود 
> در کل هر کار که خودتون صلاح میدونید بکنید


انصافا سبک درس خوندن شما اروپایی بوده
دمتون گرم
ما اینجا بعد قلمچی با دفترچه سوالات میزدیم سر و کله هم دیگه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

UP

----------


## mh81

باو‌ بسه نسخه پیچی
گوشی جمع جنس مخالف تعطیل استراحت فقط محدود بشه بعد قلمچی
ممنون که وقت گذاشتی نوشتی ولی واسه همه صادق نیس اینا
اونی که جنبشو نداره و نمیتونه کنترل بله اصلا گوشیشو جمع کنه
ولی همه اینطور نیستن که
دوستیا الان دیگه زیاد بدرد نمیخورن و حاشین ولی شاید یکی ارامش بگیره با این کار
نمیشه که چون خودتون یا چند مورد اطرافتون نتونستین کنترل کنین واسه همه نسخه بپیچین
هشتک نسخه نپیچیم

پ.ن:البته انجمن واقعا سمه و منم کم میام و از این به بعد خیلی کمتر هم خواهم امد ولی چه بسا یکی همینم بتونه کنترل کنه
من چون نتونستم کنترلش کنم دارم حذفش میکنم!

----------


## mh81

> فضای مجازی : من دسترسی داشتم راضی هم بودم اینستاگرام تا قبل دانشگاه رفتن نداشتم چند تا کانال درسی روی تلگرام داشتم گوشیمم نداده بودم به خانواده دست خودم بود الارم میذاشتم حتما لازم نیس گوشی روبدید خانواده خودتون‌کنترل کنید بزرگید دیگه
> تفریح : تفریح ی کاری کنید بهتون خوش بگذره نه این که بری بیرون با دوستات سیگار بکشی یا نوشیدنی ممیزی بخوری تفریح عاقلانه ای داشته باشید خیلی خسته نشید چون قراره هفته بعدی عالی بخونین
> جنس مخالف : الزاما هردوستی بد نیس و هردوستی به جاهای بد کشیده نمیشه قبل این که برای کنکور بخونین چطور بودین ؟ دوست جنس مخالف داشتین ؟ ارتباطاتتون در چه حد بوده ؟ اینا رو در نظر بگیرین بعد هر کاری صلاح دیدین بکنین یه نسخه برای همه جواب نمیده دوره دبیرستان من و دوستم با دو تا پسر دیگه دوست بودیم سال کنکور هم دوستیمون ادامه داشت اون دو تا پسر پزشکی قبول شدن با رتبهای خوب منم پزشکی قبول شدم و دوستم داروسازی معمولا بعد قلمچی بیرون میرفتیم ی حالت رقابت درسی هم بود 
> در کل هر کار که خودتون صلاح میدونید بکنید


دقیقا

----------

